# Twin over full bunk bed plans?



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

The google didn't do me much good so I'm turning to the expertise of the site. Does anyone have a good resource for bunk bed plans? They don't need to be free. Specifically looking for twin over full bunk beds with stairs.

Sketch up plans would be good as well. I tried to use sketchup to design my own the other night and failed miserably.

Anya help is really appreciated!

Here is an example of what I'm looking for....http://www.simplybunkbeds.com/loft-beds/twin-loft-beds/schoolhousestairwayloftbedwhite.cfm


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

http://woodgears.ca/bed/bunk_bed/index.html


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Steve,
Here a link to a sketchup file I just finished. It is very similar to the one you are looking for. Maybe it will give you some ideas.

https://app.box.com/files/0/f/0

Lew


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks Lew, the link you shared doesn't seem to work for me. I signed up for a box account but the link doesn't send me to any specific files. Could you possibly email me the file or a link to it?

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry Steve, looks like I put the wrong link. This one should work-
https://app.box.com/s/jrsicrrl3wmebe0fxbtr
Lew


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

That is perfect, thank you very much!

If you ever find yourself in Nebraska, I owe you a drink for that one!


----------



## Bigriverman (Nov 22, 2013)

I built this one for my grandson. http://www.thedesignconfidential.com/2012/02/free-woodworking-plans-build-rh-inspired-kenwood-twin-over-full-bunk


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, Steve!


----------

